# "يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك" (مز20: 1)



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*استجابة الرب

"يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك" (مز20: 1)

+ يقدم الملايين من البشر (والملائكة) الصلوات والطلبات والتضرعات والدعوات والشفاعات إلى الله، على رجاء الإستجابة، وتحقيق ما يتمناه الإنسان، له ولذويه، ولغيرهم من الأهل والأحباء والزملاء والأصدقاء.

+ وترى المشيئة الإلهية الصالحة قبول الطلب فوراً، أو تأجيل النظر فيه إلى وقت مناسب (إبن لإبراهيم وسارة، وابن لزكريا وأليصابات)، أو عدم الإستجابة نهائياً (شوكة بولس الرسول). لأنها تكون في مصلحة المؤمن فعلاً.

+ لذلك يشكر المؤمن الله باستمرار، سواء استجاب الرب بالإيجاب أو السلب، أو سوء منح أو منع، أعطى أو أخذ.

+ وأما الذي يتذمر، أو يشكو تأخير استجابة الصلاة، فلن يلتفت إليه الله، لعدم ثقته في ترتيبه الإلهي الحكيم جداً.

+ وقد يحاول الله أن يُعرفه بأنه يعرف مصلحته الحقيقية، وأنها في عدم تحقيق هدفه المادي إلا في حين حسن.

+ وما علينا إلا أن نضع الطلب بين يدي الرب، وأن نتشفع أيضاً بملائكته وقديسيه، ونطلب منه أن يختار طريقة الإستجابة المناسبة، وحرية تحديد موعدها، مع تقديم الشكر له، لأنه يحبنا، ويعرف ما هو الصالح لنا فعلاً. وهو أمر مؤكد لدى كل مؤمن.

+ وكان داود النبي يطلب ويشكر، ثم ينتظر الإستجابة، وفعل ذلك مرات عديدة، فنظر الرب إلى إيمانه العملي، وحقق له مراده في وقته الحسن، ولو بعد حين فقال:
"طلبت إلى الرب، فاستجاب لي، ومن كل مخاوفي أنقذني" (مز34: 4)
"صرخت إلى الرب في ضيقي، فاستجاب لي" (مز120: 1).

+ وبالمثل استجاب الرب لصراخ يونان النبي، وهو في جوف الحوت وأخرجه (يونان2: 2).

+ وتقول الترنيمة الجميلة:
اسمع صراخي يا سيدي                                               وإلى صلاتي أمل أذنيك
ارحمني وامســـك بيدي                                               فأنا بحاجـــة شديدة إليك

+ واستجاب الله أيضاً للفتية الثلاثة في أتون النار، ولدانيال في جب الأسود، وللقديس بولس، إذ بعدما انكسرت السفينة التي كان بها، نجاه الله وكل من كانوا معه (أع28)!!

+ ليتنا نشكر الرب، قبل استجابة طلباتنا، كما فعل داود بإيمان وتسليم كامل، وسواء استجاب الرب لنا أو لم يستجب، فهو الرب، وما يحسن في عينيه يفعل، ولن يختار لنا أبداً ما يضرنا، لأنه يحبنا، ويريد خلاص نفوسنا، واسعادنا في دنياه وسماه.

+ ولنثق في الإستجابة المناسبة، في موعد يحدده الله، ولا نفرضه عليه، بل نفوض كل أمورنا إليه، وهو يعلم ما هو الصالح والمناسب لنا.

منقوووووووووووووووووول
اذكروا من له كل التعب واذكروا ضعفي في صلواتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*+ لذلك يشكر المؤمن الله باستمرار، سواء استجاب الرب بالإيجاب أو السلب، أو سوء منح أو منع، أعطى أو أخذ.


كلام رائع يا مونيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك




*


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه


الرب يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *+ لذلك يشكر المؤمن الله باستمرار، سواء استجاب الرب بالإيجاب أو السلب، أو سوء منح أو منع، أعطى أو أخذ.
> 
> 
> كلام رائع يا مونيكا
> ...



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

> + واستجاب الله أيضاً للفتية الثلاثة في أتون النار، ولدانيال في جب الأسود، وللقديس بولس، إذ بعدما انكسرت السفينة التي كان بها، نجاه الله وكل من كانوا معه (أع28)!!


 
موضوع راااااااااااائع 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​










​


----------

